# Breeding Kribs...



## Dann Woog (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a mating pair i think, and i was wondering if "fan" type shrimp will eat the eggs. I have 4 bamboo shrimp and 1 african shrimp in there. I had to remove my chiense algea eater cause it was attacking the kribs lol.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well,
Kribs are very protecive of there young, and eggs, I wouldn;t think they would let the shrimp get them or even close enough to be able to, but I can't say 100% for sure.
Aren't chinese algie eaters pretty agrrssive fishes?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Very agressive..........as they mature. While young they are pretty much harmless but from 1 year old they can be dangerous. I think the kribs would protect the eggs until they hatch. Keeping all they fry safe, well thats another matter. But wood (bamboo) shrimp are filter feeders so they shouldn't bother them.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Simpte,
Are you meaning as the get older they get agressive? or as they are getting ready to spawn when they get older?

The Males I have are somewhere between 2n3 inches, and they don't bother anything I have with them, 
They will chase off a fish but that's about it,
The two I have paired off that are wanting to spawn picked at the B-Pleco one day as he was cleaning right where they hang out but he wasn;t in any hurry to leave so I know they was not hurting him any.


----------



## Dann Woog (Mar 30, 2005)

Well the chinese Algae eater i had as, simpte said, was harmless when he was small. However, when i put the kirbs in he went nuts, and started to attack them.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is a Site That has some breeding info for Kribs,
http://hem.bredband.net/maxstr/krib.htm


----------

